# Construction Resumes At Middle Bass Island State Park



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Springtime brought the return of construction workers to the harbor basin at Middle Bass Island State Park in Lake Erie. Closed since October 1, the harbor is slated to undergo $4 million in renovations before reopening to boaters in the 2009 recreational season. 5/22/08

More...


----------

